# Labornetzteil selber bauen



## Jumper (26 März 2006)

Hi hat jemand von euch einen Schaltplan für ein Netzteil (0V bis ca.30V) mit regalbarer Ausgangsspannung und Strombegrenzung(0bis2A oder 3A)!   
Wäre echt cool! Hab nämlich kein pasendes im Internet gefunden!!

Danke schon mal!


Gruß Jumper


----------



## ralfm (26 März 2006)

Hallo,
schau mal bei Conrad. Bei den Bausätzen und Fertigbausteinen haben die auch die Schaltpläne als pdf´s


----------



## knabi (26 März 2006)

Als Suchbegriff gib mal "L200" ein, das ist ein robuster Spannungsregler, der mit der entsprechenden Schaltung auch Stromregelbar ist, ich glaube, 1,5-30V und 0-3A, mit separaten Ausgangstransistoren auch mehr.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## knabi (27 März 2006)

Ich hab' mal bißchen auf meiner Festplatte gekramt  

Ich hoffe, man kann auf der verkleinerten Version noch alles lesen, wenn nicht, mail ich sie Dir auch zu.


----------



## Virgill (29 März 2006)

*Netzgerät*

Hallo Jumper.

Gib mir deine Email und ich schick dir die ausführliche Bauanleitung
eines Netzgerätes, das wir in der Ausbildung gabaut haben.

0..30V, max 5 A, +-5V & +-12V Festspannungen
Preis der Bauteile: Ca 100 Euro.


----------

